# Seriously Thinking about moving to Sweden when i get older



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 5, 2009)

so i ask, would this be a good decision? 

all i really care about in life is music. that';s obviously an exaggeration. but you get what i mean. Sweden seems to be thriving in metal of all sorts, there overall world rankings seems to be stunningly good. beautiful ladies. great culture(i think) lots of things that I'm very interested in is there. there overall neutrality as far as war goes. 

i just want to find a peaceful place where i can go a day without wondering "will this be the last day i see so n so? will i wake up to a nuclear holocaust?" etc of course that would be anywhere. 



anyways enough of my blabbering.

so IS Sweden a good place to live? if so. what should i read up on?

also i ask any Swedish members to pm me and whatever. i'd like to get acquainted with your people before i actually go there.



peace people


----------



## forelander (Mar 5, 2009)

I hear it's incredibly expensive, if that factors in at all.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 5, 2009)

i would move there just to chill with hufschmid!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 5, 2009)

forelander said:


> I hear it's incredibly expensive, if that factors in at all.



Expensive = Tax

Tax = Free Healthcare and Education


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 5, 2009)

I say do it. This kid seems to be enjoying it there.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 5, 2009)

mehtbawls =)

how expensive compared to america?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 5, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> how expensive compared to america?





> It has been estimated that monthly living costs, excluding housing, for a single person in Sweden are around 5820 SEK (ca EUR 582), while living costs for a couple are around SEK 8680 (EUR 868).



Just generally read this. It seems helpful. Although it doesn't give the average wage of an individual. Expat Focus - Sweden - Currency and Cost of Living



jymellis said:


> i would move there just to chill with hufschmid!



I thought he was Swiss?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 5, 2009)

seems bad. but i assume the jobs help out.


hows norway ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 5, 2009)

It's hard to compare to what you're used to where you are dude. The economy is totally different. Also, if it's anything like Canada, expect to lose 30&#37; or more of your salary to taxes. Sounds like shit, but that's the cost of socialized health care.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 5, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought he was Swiss?



yes but it is alot closer than america lol.


----------



## Jachop (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweden's ok except that the climate sucks and that our culture is quite anal in some instances (two ex. a lot of people are very cheap and we have a quite a strange view on alcohol).

you MIGHT also have a hard time finding a job and/or apartment depending on where you move. but i guess that's most places no? 

but the think i really hate about sweden is that it's so dark half of the year. it's rather depressing. 

and yeah, you need to learn swedish unless you wish to remain unemployed! it's probably a good idea either to learn some beforehand or paying for private lessons or something once here to speed up the learning process a bit.



ZeroSignal said:


> Just generally read this. It seems helpful. Although it doesn't give the average wage of an individual. Expat Focus - Sweden - Currency and Cost of Living



The average wage is about 20000 swedish crowns a month (2000 euros) before taxing if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 10, 2009)

Never been there, but I'm a sucker for Sweden. Too bad I have a degree in laws, which makes the perspective of moving anywhere at all quite unlikely. I would like to spend an year or two in Europe otherwise, and I'd probably choose Sweden, given the chance. The language is quite beautiful, too (but then there are few languages I've ever heard that displease me).

As far as the weather goes, I could use some unearthly cold myself. I'm so damn sick of the heat!

Cheers


----------



## Jachop (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd be glad to exchange country with you for a while.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 16, 2009)

Jachop said:


> I'd be glad to exchange country with you for a while.





Well, though there are some good places to live here in Brazil, Rio is *not* one of those, for certain. Waaaay too hot, too much crime rate (I've been mugged or mug-attempted some 14 times in my life; and I've been stolen at least 2 times - luckily, I never got shot), too much car traffic, too much uncivilized people throwing trash on the floor, too much impunity (it's one of the most forgiving criminal systems in the world).

It's a good place for a short visit, though. We're said to be very welcoming to foreigners, and things are relatively cheap for Europeans due to the 3:1 Euro-Real ratio. I say "relatively" because everything in Rio is twice as expensive as in the US on average, mostly due to our crushing tax rate - yes, it is even higher than in Sweden, but we have to pay for everything on top of that, specially education and health. 

I do believe Southern Brazil is a nice balance between 3rd and 1st worlds. The weather is quite nice over there - it won't get below 0 degrees C, and the heat isn't endless like in here. It's cleaner, safer, more job offers, and there's less people, too. And the chicks are hawt! 

But well, my cousing's a doctor in Denmark, my father is an engineer in Portugal, and my sister is a translator in Italy. All of them are over there for some 5-6 years now, and none want to come back (though my father will even so). I guess that means something 

Last but not least, we don't have Opeth, Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, Machinae Supremacy, Soilwork, Pain of Salvation, Scar Symmetry, or Roxette .

Ett flygplanet flygel! En svart katt ha gammal!

(see, I can almost write some useful swedish words)


----------



## Jachop (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, yeah, crime. Right, I've never been mugged, only once assaulted (by a lunatic/junkie, couldn't really tell which) and never robbed. Holy shit, that's a world of difference right there. We have friggin' crisp clean air here too, which is pretty awesome. And nature's sweet as well here. Went up north with some friends last summer, climbed the tallest mountain (it's not really that tall though). It's quite stunning that place - it's called Kebnekaise. The day we climbed to the top there was a stupid fog though, so we couldn't see much.  But anyway, saw some reindeers and where outwalked by friggin' norweigans too many a-times.  I swear, those guys can't be doing much other than cardiovascular exercise.

Sweet dude. I'll definitely go there at some point! Crazy that you have higher taxing than here though, didn't think that was possible. I mean, isn't it friggin' draconian enough here?! 

Hot brazilian chicks.  I'm bored of blondes...  

I guess for economical and maybe security reasons it's a better call to stay in europe. But I mean, I doubt on the whole that it's that much better. There's a lot of down sides to living here to (winter depression that lasts for almost 5 months for one ). But yeah, I mean, I like it here.. Really. I would love a country with swedish calmness and silence but at the same time the possibility of having a social life and climate worthy of Brazil. 

Haha, awesome dude! Actually it's "flygplanet flyger" and "den svarta katten är gammal" but nice try man!  I have no portuguese to show off though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 17, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Well, though there are some good places to live here in Brazil, Rio is *not* one of those, for certain. Waaaay too hot, too much crime rate (I've been mugged or mug-attempted some 14 times in my life; and I've been stolen at least 2 times - luckily, I never got shot), too much car traffic, too much uncivilized people throwing trash on the floor, too much impunity (it's one of the most forgiving criminal systems in the world).
> 
> It's a good place for a short visit, though. We're said to be very welcoming to foreigners, and things are relatively cheap for Europeans due to the 3:1 Euro-Real ratio. I say "relatively" because everything in Rio is twice as expensive as in the US on average, mostly due to our crushing tax rate - yes, it is even higher than in Sweden, but we have to pay for everything on top of that, specially education and health.
> 
> ...



dont all brazillians know ju-jitsu? 
the only brazillians i ever see are on UFC and are always ju jitsu masters.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 18, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> dont all brazillians know ju-jitsu?
> the only brazillians i ever see are on UFC and are always ju jitsu masters.





It's pretty common around here indeed. I prefer muay thai myself, but I suck at it .


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I lived in Denmark for almost 3 years, so thats in the area.

The thing about Sweden is that its quite expensive and the laws on alcohol are strict. Granted, it keeps people pretty safe as well so, it depends on your outlook.

Honestly, the thing that is the most pain in the ass is the immigration department. Unless you marry someone who already has Swedish citizenship, you most likely won't be given a residency permit, ( at least the way things have been.) Foreigners aren't highly looked upon by the government right now. Borders are insanely tight and unless you marry one of their own, its going to be a fight.

In the end, however, if you want it bad enough, do it. Just know that hopping overseas isn't easy, but it can and is done.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 7, 2009)

Jachop said:


> Oh, yeah, crime. Right, I've never been mugged, only once assaulted (by a lunatic/junkie, couldn't really tell which) and never robbed. Holy shit, that's a world of difference right there. We have friggin' crisp clean air here too, which is pretty awesome. And nature's sweet as well here. Went up north with some friends last summer, climbed the tallest mountain (it's not really that tall though). It's quite stunning that place - it's called Kebnekaise. The day we climbed to the top there was a stupid fog though, so we couldn't see much.  But anyway, saw some reindeers and where outwalked by friggin' norweigans too many a-times.  I swear, those guys can't be doing much other than cardiovascular exercise.
> 
> Sweet dude. I'll definitely go there at some point! Crazy that you have higher taxing than here though, didn't think that was possible. I mean, isn't it friggin' draconian enough here?!
> 
> ...



I had not seen your answer for this whole time . Guess you probably won't be reading it, but what the hell - I'm bored.

Yeah, Rio it's worth a visit, but that's all. It's total chaos, and you'd eventually get tired of heavy traffic, uncivilized people, and having to check if there are suspicious faces around. It's tiresome. 

On the other hand, Rio isn't a great city to live in when compared to some other capitals, specially the ones far south. I've been there a couple times and it's kinda of a mid term between 1st and 3rd world. They have their hot days and all, but not 90% of the time like in here; clean streets and overall more educated people. And quite beautiful too, though in a different way than in here. 

And yes, our taxes are ridiculous. We've always have a social government as far as taxes are concerned, and a liberal one when it comes to actually doing something.

Freaking Rosetta Stone taught me all wrong


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i would move there just to chill with hufschmid!



i thouht hufschmid was swiss?

anyway... i've been thinking about rollin' over to sweden as well. i believe they're socialist as well. that may be something you also want to consider (whether or not you're down with that)


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

Hufschmid is Swiss.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

yea... i just noticed after i posted that that someone else had already mentioned it. sorry all.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 7, 2009)

Watched an episode of the daily show where Synac goes to Sweden, it's freakin hilarious, lmao.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 7, 2009)

Move to Canada, like Sweden but more exciting.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2009)

^ that's another place i wanna be. i was torn between the 2.


----------



## damigu (Jun 8, 2009)

the grass always looks greener in someone else's yard until you get there.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2009)

yea that's true... but i'd still like to go. if i don't like it i'll save up and move again.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2009)

ryan moved to sweden and lived there for a while, try pming him about it?


----------



## Anton (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought all Scandinavian countries have crazy rules regarding immigration or permanent citizenship with work permit, which makes it almost impossible to move there.
But maybe i'm mistaken.
Anyway Sweden is amazing, but i prefer Norway or even Iceland.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 13, 2009)

Anton said:


> Anyway Sweden is amazing, but i prefer Norway or even _*Iceland*_.


----------



## Anton (Jun 13, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


>



I know dude I don't even understand why i like that place


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 13, 2009)

Anton said:


> I know dude I don't even understand why i like that place



Er... I meant that because of the banks fucking up it is now one of the poorest countries on the planet...


----------



## Anton (Jun 13, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Er... I meant that because of the banks fucking up it is now one of the poorest countries on the planet...



Yeah, with the current situation it's not a very smart to move there.
So I'll go with Norway hopefully in a couple of years .


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 13, 2009)

Norway is more expensive than Sweden, just to let you know.


----------



## Origins (Jun 14, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> Norway is more expensive than Sweden, just to let you know.



Norway is the most expensive country in Europe as far as I know. So it doesn´t make Sweden any cheaper.
Compared to US, Europe is quite expensive.



Stealthtastic said:


> Move to Canada, like Sweden but more exciting.



Actually that can be a good compromise, especially ´cause you don´t need to learn a new language.


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 14, 2009)

Origins said:


> *Norway is the most expensive country in Europe as far as I know. So it doesn´t make Sweden any cheaper.*
> *Compared to US, Europe is quite expensive.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is either Norway or Iceland. Finland is expensive too, my best friend lives there and he had a shock the first few months over the prices of things.


----------



## Origins (Jun 15, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> It is either Norway or Iceland. Finland is expensive too, my best friend lives there and he had a shock the first few months over the prices of things.



I come from France and to me prices were not that high here. Sometimes it´s even cheaper (buying a house for example).
But I think the biggest difference is between US and Europe in general. When I see the price for music gears in US, it just pisses me off


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 4, 2009)

I think Sweden will be a good choice for you.

Norway is way more expensive to live in.

Also, i enjoy the varied climate here. The summers can be really warm and we usually have a lot of snow in the winters.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 4, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i would move there just to chill with hufschmid!



lol dude, dont make me post a facepalm....

I live in switzerland and switzerland is much more expensive then any other country on that map 

JJ is going to love this post...


----------



## flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been living in Sweden (Not switzerland ) for two years, and hell yeah I love the country, it's been the best time of my life so far and I hate myself for having moved away again. Feel free to PM me if you have questions... You'd HAVE to learn the language if you really want to stay there that'd be essential, but it's easy to learn and beautiful. The country is, the people are, the weather can be...
And yes the winters are fuckin' dark, some people like even that.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd love to move to Sweden. I've done my research, and it sounds like a really cool place compared to America.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 14, 2009)

A couple days ago I saw a Swedish movie (Let the Right One Come In) in its original language (with subtitles, of course). I'm proud of myself for making out the Swedish words for 'boy', 'girl', and 'old' (_pojke_, _flicka_, and _gammal_, if I can still remember the correct spelling).


----------

